# Question on Paint Sheen for Ceiling Medallion



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

I need to paint a ceiling medallion that's going in a dining room with an 8' high popcorn ceiling. (Yeah, it's popcorn; I actually like it). A brush nickel chandelier is going to hang below it. The dining room has 4" wood ceiling crown painted _semi-gloss_ white. The ceiling is an off-white color in the standard _flat_ sheen.

Question: I was going to paint the ceiling medallion the same semi-gloss white I used on the ceiling crown so it would match but now I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should paint the ceiling medallion a flat white to match the ceiling sheen.

_So, what sheen is a ceiling medallion typically painted?_


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

That's purely a matter of preference.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

the sheen police might say otherwise but i like the medallion painted flat .usually all trim would be satin or semi,but in this case ceiling and medallion flat .


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I personally like trim to be consistent so would do it in semi. Painting it flat might make it look like you didn't get around to finishing it. Totally up to you though.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Just to prove it's a matter of preference-I'd lean towards same as the ceiling cove. 
My thought is that the texture is one thing, and the smooth surfaces are another.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

ltd said:


> the sheen police might say otherwise but i like the medallion painted flat .usually all trim would be satin or semi,but in this case ceiling and medallion flat .


I consider myself a deputized officer of the sheen police force.:laughing: I prefer the lower end of the sheen scale. My default for medallions is ceiling finish. However, I've done them in an accent color that looked great with the particular chandelier, trim finish, and had one antiqued by a faux decorator in an old world decor master bath. They all looked good in their own way. They have a tendency to fade into the ceiling when done with the ceiling finish. It really is a matter of preference.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

oh yea my reason for choosing flat melladion is to in this case not draw attention to the popcorn ceiling.not that it is magic or anything but it helps not to draw you eye to the ceiling:huh:


----------



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

Twister said:


> I need to paint a ceiling medallion that's going in a dining room with an 8' high popcorn ceiling. (Yeah, it's popcorn; I actually like it). A brush nickel chandelier is going to hang below it. The dining room has 4" wood ceiling crown painted _semi-gloss_ white. The ceiling is an off-white color in the standard _flat_ sheen.
> 
> Question: I was going to paint the ceiling medallion the same semi-gloss white I used on the ceiling crown so it would match but now I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should paint the ceiling medallion a flat white to match the ceiling sheen.
> 
> _So, what sheen is a ceiling medallion typically painted?_


All - 

Thx for your inputs. Still undecided. Don't know if this would change your opinions or not but I forgot to add that I have wainscoating (~32" tall) on all 3 walls in the dining room that is also painted white semi-gloss.

Thanks, and keep those opinions comin'! :yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

News does not change my opinion. I would still treat the medallion as a piece of trim and be proud of it. I still say leaving it flat will make it look like you didn't take the time to finish it. 

Total personal preference at work here. Let me know when the light fixture is in place and what time and day I should come for dinner? I would dine with you if you left it flat.


----------



## Twister (Jul 5, 2009)

sdsester said:


> ....... Let me know when the light fixture is in place and what time and day I should come for dinner? I would dine with you if you left it flat.


Nice to know you have such unconditional support for me! :thumbup:

I think I'll do it in semi-gloss if I can get a can of PreVal sprayer to spray a smooth coat of latex. I've got a half-decent airless sprayer but no paint booth. :huh: So....I'll have to try the PreVal option. If that doesn't work I guess I'll just go with flat or perhaps a satin. Nobody seems to make a white spraypaint in semi-gloss.

I'll post some pix when I'm done and THEN you can come for dinner!


----------

